

Facebook "Click Farms"? They don't matter, with this 3 second fix. - acoyfellow
http://sendgrowth.com/blog/simple-defense-facebook-click-farms/

======
minimaxir
FYI, deleting the resubmitting links is against Hacker News rules. This is the
second or third time I've seen this URL in the past few hours.

~~~
acoyfellow
Max, thanks for the heads up. Didn't realize that at all :)

I did delete it once, and repost it once. My server had gone down for a few
minutes, I deleted the thread until I had gotten it back up.

